

Paasifier – Find the best PaaS for your app - davidcunha

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paasifier.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m launching Paasifier which is a tool for finding Platform-as-a-Service that meets your app requirements (Runtime e.g. Java, Ruby; Framework e.g. CakePHP, Ruby on Rails; and Database e.g. MySQL, MongoDB, etc). You can subscribe for latest news and any feedback will be appreciated!
======
samcday
I know it's just for the early preview, but I find the fact that it's a PaaS
selector hosted on Heroku amusing :)

Anyway, as for constructive feedback - I don't quite understand why many of
the Framework options would exist. How does a PaaS "support" Spring? Or
CodeIgniter? If a PaaS supports the language runtime, why would it need to
explicitly support a framework?

------
mstine
Would be great to see Pivotal Web Services (powered by open source Cloud
Foundry - [http://run.pivotal.io](http://run.pivotal.io)) added to Paasifier.
We have excellent support for all of the runtimes you consider (minus .NET
currently), and quite a few of the data stores.

------
mattwritescode
Just a FYI:

The text on the splash image looks blurred because of the background shadow.
Had me thinking I needed glasses. (Chrome 38, ubuntu 14.04)

~~~
mattwritescode
You should also have some affiliate links on there.

------
jplattel
Nice! Would it be possible to filter the frameworks based on the language
provided? Just a little bit of UX that would make it easier to use :)

------
MalcolmDiggs
This is a good idea. I would love it if I could see side-by-side comparisons
of my options (especially price differences).

------
ishener
I think Google App Engine should be added

------
p4vl1n
when I select "Java" runtime, I would expect to see java frameworks in the
second drop down ... After playin' a little - "No PaaS Providers were found!"
:(

------
revorad
What are you ranking the results by?

------
RPeres
omg! exactly what I needed!

------
franklaemmer
shameless plug: fortrabbit the one and only PHP as a Service is missing!

------
tfranco
w00t!

